# Hunt during Reverse Migration



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I went out scouting during the cold snap this weekend, I got out to an area that doesn't tend to have a lot of birds, but saw a small flock flying and decided to follow it to a roost of about 5000 birds, I drove around the area and found 2 other roosts forming a triangle with a corn field right in the center. It was pouring rain and the birds hadn't left the roost yet, so I grabbed around 250 sillosocks and my gun, shells, and ecaller and set up in the corn field. The rain quit around 10am and the birds started flying...low. By noon I had 68 on the ground and decided that was enough meat for this guy.










How old is this goose???


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

GB you are one lucky man!

That goose is 14.2567 years old. You can tell by the size of the middle wart!

:beer:


----------



## Juston Welter (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice pictures! 68 birds for a one guy shoot is awesome. Congrats on the hunt.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> GB you are one lucky man!


Thats an understatement


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow....great hunt and nice picture of the snows flying in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on GB - well worth the scout I'm sure.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

[email protected]!!!!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

love the pictures of the triple coming in!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Damn!

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

The picture of the 3 snows coming in is sweet!!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

GB...

I miss the pics with the PC glasses!


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

Wow, you guys are beating them up!

Good for you.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sweet man that looks like one awesome hunt! And that picture with the 3 coming in is awesome I love how the snow's look when there flying at you i dont know how to explain it but its much cooler than when canada's or ducks are


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

unbelivable hunt !! congrats


----------



## I'm with Diver (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome hunt. That last pic says alot about how the day was I'm guessing.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

do work son.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Nice work Mertz! :beer:


----------

